# Summer or Winter tyres?



## bigtree

I will need to change my tyres before the next MOT as my current ones are cracked,I have saw a good deal on Michelin winter tyres and am considering getting them.Do any of you run winter tyres year all round and is the wear excessive in the summer?


----------



## listerdiesel

Winter compounds will wear more quickly, but unless you are doing high mileages, the tyres will expire on age rather than wear.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong

bigtree said:


> I will need to change my tyres before the next MOT as my current ones are cracked,I have saw a good deal on Michelin winter tyres and am considering getting them.Do any of you run winter tyres year all round and is the wear excessive in the summer?


I run on winter all year.

I have only had them 2 years so have not noticed any extra wear.

The main argument for changing seems to be the effectiveness in braking at different temperatures, but since road temperatures in temperate climates vary very little between the extremes of a summer day and say ice conditions with a mixture of temperatures, e.g rain in summer and a sunny day in October/November, I think it makes little difference to braking unless you hammer along at 110kph on the autobahn.

The other factors are the relationship between average annual mileage and when you intend to change them. Some, usually tyre manufacturers, say change after 5 years. I, and I suspect most MH owners, run to 7 years.

We do about 4,000 miles a year so I expect one set of tyres to last me 7 years. So if I had two sets I would be throwing away 2 half-worn. Additionally you have to pay to change them every 5-7 months or have two sets of wheels.

My vote for low-usage is one set of winter tyres. Remember some countries require them to have the 'snowflake' or 'mountain' symbol on the sidewall to comply, for conditions and regions where they are mandatory.

Just my views.

Geoff


----------



## djp30

I use Vanco Four Season all year tyres.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...42150?pt=UK_Cars_Tyres_RL&hash=item2c8ce5f6a6


----------



## Glandwr

I run on snow tyres year around, they are mandatory in more and more of Europe during winter months. I noticed that most of S Italy and Sicily had roadsigns notifying driver this year in the interior

I use budget ones (Wanli £73 each) and have so far got 25k out of them although I did change 2 of the 6 this summer but that was because of uneven wear. I thought it was tracking but the Garage says it is because I travel with the airrides fully pumped up.

Dick


----------



## peribro

Apart from generally greater road noise, increased tyre wear and worse mpg, the main thing to be aware of with winter tyres is their worse braking performance in temperatures above 7C. In a test last year by one of the better known motoring magazines (can't remember which one) where they were comparing winter and summer tyres, they found that the braking performance of the best winter tyre was worse than that of the worst summer tyre.

So as to whether or not they are suitable depends on what sort of driving you do and when. If it's year round with journeys on cold winter mornings then winter tyres may be the best choice. If the van is parked up throughout the winter and only used from Spring onwards, then summer tyres would be the better option.


----------



## raynipper

I run on winter tyres all the time cos thats all I got now.
But apart from a slight extra noise when negociating roundabouts they handle just the same as summer tyres only with better grip on wet grass.

Ray.


----------



## Morphology

Why do people think winter tyres are noisier? My Vanco Continental Winter 2 M+S Tyres are LOADS quieter than the Michelin Camping tyres they replaced.


----------



## VanFlair

Another vote here for Continental Fourseasons 2, compared to the Michelin Agilis camping that I took off the steering I feel is slightly less direct but I would expect that with a softer tyre, grip on grass and mud is excellent road noise I would say the same and ride is better.

Martin


----------



## coppo

Morphology said:


> Why do people think winter tyres are noisier? My Vanco Continental Winter 2 M+S Tyres are LOADS quieter than the Michelin Camping tyres they replaced.


I have just fitted these, had some on a previous motorhome we had and they were wonderful tyres.

Expensive but the best, £96 each.

Paul.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

Just changed my two front tyres yesterday (along with cam belt) at my local garage, Michelin Agilis M&S same as the rest of the tyres on our tag axel Hymer, the four back tyres are fine with quite a lot of tread left.. All tyres were on the van when I bought it so what mileage they have done I haven't a clue..

As for stopping, whatever tyre you have on so long as it has a good tread shouldn't be a problem, we are not in racing cars :wink: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel

Whatever did we do before winter tyres came along? Sit at home and wait for summer?

I'm slightly cynical about some of this stuff, especially when it's at the consumer end of the market.

My Discovery tyres have M+S marking, the new tyres for the Mercedes do not, but I sense that as the load ratings go up into commercial levels, the range of tyre compounds reduces.

Peter


----------



## teemyob

Hi,

Which Winters tyres. size and model of Michelin have you been offered and may I ask what price?.

I run a small fleet, mostly on Winters all-year. Always have done for 30 years and used to have to nearly always buy them from the continent as they were not readily available at the right price in the UK.

As an Example:

Our Sprinter Traveliner has done 36,000 miles on Michelin Alpin Winter tyres. They are still above the Shoulder wear pattern (Winter tyres often have two tread wear indicators. First one is the shoulder wear which means once they are past this, they will lose their mud and snow grip. The second will be the tyre useable wear limit).

The Traveliner is not noticeably noisy and the MPG remains the same.

I have posted a bit about winter tyres on here. Winter tyres overall in the Northern European and Scandinavian climate. Have a longer seasonal use than summer tyres.

Winter tyres have been declared illegal throughout Italy in Summer by the Italian authorities.

In many (indeed most) European Countries, Winter tyres as far as I am aware, are not illegal. If they are anywhere, they are millions of motorists breaking the law.

Norway, as far as I know do not make Winter tyres compulsory in Winter. Many European countries though, even outside Scandinavia are making it mandatory. Some just in Alpine regions.

If you are worried, you should consider some decent M+S All-Season Tyres.

If you let me know what you are considering, I may be able to give you some advice.

2 Tyres (not Brands but models) of tyres I would avoid are.

Cargo Vector All-Season M+S - Shockingly poor grip on anything but dry tarmac

Nokian WRC Series - Super fast wearing, Less than 8,000 useable winter miles in the front of a VW T5.

For our new motorhome, I have just had a spare set of wheels powder coated and I am going to fit some 121 LI Winter tyres. I will keep the summer set in-case we venture to Italy.


Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## bigtree

I was looking at Michelin Agilis Alpin and Continental Vanco Four Season.


----------



## teemyob

Do you know what Size? And Load Index?

Some Alpins are E Energy Rated and some C Energy Rated

For example:

235/65/16C 115/113R Alpin E Energy Rated
235/65/16C 121/119R Alpin C Energy Rated

TM


----------



## VanFlair

Top German brands like Niesmann and Concode are fitting the Fourseasons 2 as standard.

225x75x16 are 121 load rated so bags of capacity.

Martin


----------



## Stanner

nicholsong said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to change my tyres before the next MOT as my current ones are cracked,I have saw a good deal on Michelin winter tyres and am considering getting them.Do any of you run winter tyres year all round and is the wear excessive in the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> I run on winter all year.
> 
> I have only had them 2 years so have not noticed any extra wear.
> 
> The main argument for changing seems to be the effectiveness in braking at different temperatures, but since road temperatures in temperate climates vary very little between the extremes of a summer day and say ice conditions with a mixture of temperatures, e.g rain in summer and a sunny day in October/November, I think it makes little difference to braking unless you hammer along at 110kph on the autobahn.
> 
> The other factors are the relationship between average annual mileage and when you intend to change them. Some, usually tyre manufacturers, say change after 5 years. I, and I suspect most MH owners, run to 7 years.
> 
> We do about 4,000 miles a year so I expect one set of tyres to last me 7 years. So if I had two sets I would be throwing away 2 half-worn. Additionally you have to pay to change them every 5-7 months or have two sets of wheels.
> 
> My vote for low-usage is one set of winter tyres. Remember some countries require them to have the 'snowflake' or 'mountain' symbol on the sidewall to comply, for conditions and regions where they are mandatory.
> 
> Just my views.
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Not just yours - Mine as well.

I just don't know where this "extra wear" idea comes from :roll:


----------



## bigtree

205/75/16 110/108, probably the same size that was on your Frankia Trev.


----------



## Stanner

peribro said:


> Apart from generally greater road noise, increased tyre wear and worse mpg,


You really must stop buying crap tyres.......... :roll:

I (and others) don't get any of that.


----------



## teemyob

bigtree said:


> 205/75/16 110/108, probably the same size that was on your Frankia Trev.


Yes, I would recommend you get those. I had them on the Frankia. Still loads of tread left after 30,000 miles.

the 110/108R are C Energy Rated Same size but 113/111R load index are E Rated for Energy.

I paid around £90 each fitted with £60 in Sainsbury's Vouchers. Event could not fit them so they credited me and I got a Commercial Tyre fitter to pop em on for me.

TM


----------



## peribro

> *Stanner: *
> I (and others) don't get any of that.


Or don't want to. :roll:

At least the Chief Examiner of the Institute of Advanced Motorists does here.:

"winter tyres have less grip once the weather warms up, will wear out more quickly and the car will use more fuel."


----------



## teemyob

peribro said:


> *Stanner: *
> I (and others) don't get any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't want to. :roll:
> 
> At least the Chief Examiner of the Institute of Advanced Motorists does here.:
> 
> "winter tyres have less grip once the weather warms up, will wear out more quickly and the car will use more fuel."
Click to expand...

In my 30 years and 100's of Cars, vans and Light trucks. I can tell you that contrary to my experiences.

Again, as one example.

One winter, we had a Brand New Mercedes Van delivered in Winter. On Its Standard summer tyres. It Actually slid down the small incline of our car park whilst parked up.

We had four others with Winter tyres that stayed put. We never got around to changing the tyres on the New van. It returned the same MPG Figures and as the other winter shod ones. And the tyres lasted no longer.

How much real life Experience does "the Chief Examiner of the Institute of Advanced Motorists" have I wonder?.

It all depends on what you want from a tyre. Where and how you will use it. The technical side of the vehicle in use (FWD/RWD/4x4/4x6 and so on).

If you are driving say an Audi A8 Quatro or Larger 4x4's. Thundering around the Autobhans with occasional winter use. Summer Tyres/All-Season tyres may be for you. Same applies to many run of the mill cars that spend a lot of time high speed in Summer.

If you are using a motorhome that encounters wet grass, alpine passes. Sits mostly around 60mph, Or you spend a lot of time crawling around the M25. Winters will be the better all year around option for most of us.


----------



## peribro

> *teemyob: * Winters will be the better all year around option for most of us.


Agreed - if it's an all year round tyre that is needed and if it's not possible to switch between winter and summer tyres, then winter tyres are the better option. The benefits of winter tyres in the winter more than outweigh the disadvantages in the summer. If however the vehicle isn't used in the winter (or little used) then summer (or all season) tyres would usually be the better option.


----------



## djp30

VanFlair said:


> Top German brands like Niesmann and Concode are fitting the Fourseasons 2 as standard.
> 
> 225x75x16 are 121 load rated so bags of capacity.
> 
> Martin


They're the ones I fitted to uprate to 4500kg


----------



## JockandRita

I'm running around with 2 x Bridgestone Blizzak winter tyres on the front driving wheels, and can honestly say that I have not noticed any difference in handling, braking, wear, fuel consumption (and I do check on every fill up) or tyre/road noise, compared to the previous Barum Vanis summer tyres.
What I have noticed though, is better grip on wet grass, softer ground, painted road surfaces, and on ice and snow when I drove straight out of Broonfools at Newark on to the A46 about two years ago, when others struggled to make it. :thumbright:

That'll do for me. 

I do appreciate the need for winters all round, in certain countries during winter, but we are unlikely to visit those countries during those extreme weather conditions. And if we ever do venture into Italy during summer months, I'll take a chance.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong

teemtob mentioned that winter tyres are illegal in Italy in summer.

Trev, or anyone else, do you know what is defined as summer and does it vary by region, please?

Geoff


----------



## salomon

Yes, the rules vary by region in Italy. I think its fairly standard across Austria and Switzerland though. We didnt think about it last year when travelling to Rome in Late March, early April. We followed med all the way through France and into Italy and were suprised to discover we should have had winter kit . No worries as we stayed on the coast.

We have 2 sets of wheels which are changed twice a year. Thanks for the reminder as we are off to Hochfilsen in a month....and we are not doing that on summer tyres .


----------



## nicholsong

salomon said:


> Yes, the rules vary by region in Italy. I think its fairly standard across Austria and Switzerland though. We didnt think about it last year when travelling to Rome in Late March, early April. We followed med all the way through France and into Italy and were suprised to discover we should have had winter kit . No worries as we stayed on the coast.
> 
> We have 2 sets of wheels which are changed twice a year. Thanks for the reminder as we are off to Hochfilsen in a month....and we are not doing that on summer tyres .


I think you mis-read my question which was referring to the illegality of using winter tyres in summer - not the other way around.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2178001.html#2178001


----------



## listerdiesel

According to the article it is the speed rating that is critical, not the fact that it is a set of winter tyres being used?

Peter

"Motorists in Italy have until 15 May to change their winter for summer tyres - and some face hefty fines if they fail to do so. Under a new regulation introduced by the country's Ministry of Transport, *M+S and snowflake marked tyres that bear a slower speed rating than the car's maximum speed must be removed for the summer season*. Failure to do so by the 15 May deadline may result in a fine of at least €419 and up to €1,682, and the vehicle needing to undergo a roadworthiness inspection."


----------



## JockandRita

From Trevor's link..........

*"Under a new regulation introduced by the country's Ministry of Transport, M+S and snowflake marked tyres that bear a slower speed rating than the car's maximum speed must be removed for the summer season. "*

That's us covered then, if we did venture into Italy during simmer months with winter tyres on. Ours Bridgestone Blizzaks are "Q" rated, ie, 99mph. :thumbright:

Goodness knows why folks would fit tyres with a slower speed rating than the vehicles maximum speed. Surely that would invalidate your insurance, should an incident occur and a claim made. 8O

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Oops, just seen Peter's reply, which I concur with. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong

teemyob said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2178001.html#2178001


Trev

Thanks. I also found this on a Swiss English language forum

"after 15 May drivers in Italy are fined who are still using their vehicle winter or all-season tires, as ACS writes in a statement. The scheme applies to tires with speed index M, N, P or Q, which are approved by 120 up to 160 km / hr. "

I wonder if this is the true state of play?

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita

> nicholsong posted........."after 15 May drivers in Italy are fined who are still using their vehicle winter or all-season tires, as ACS writes in a statement. The scheme applies to tires with speed index M, N, P or Q, which are approved by 120 up to 160 km / hr. "


According to that, I'm not covered then. 

I know that our 5T Ducato based MH is not capable of doing 99mph, unless on a down hill straight with the wind on it's tail, despite what figures are printed on the speedometer, which is possibly the figures they go by. :-(

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Stanner

> ="listerdiesel"According to the article it is the speed rating that is critical, not the fact that it is a set of winter tyres being used?
> 
> Peter
> 
> "Motorists in Italy have until 15 May to change their winter for summer tyres - and some face hefty fines if they fail to do so. Under a new regulation introduced by the country's Ministry of Transport, *M+S and snowflake marked tyres that bear a slower speed rating than the car's maximum speed must be removed for the summer season*. Failure to do so by the 15 May deadline may result in a fine of at least €419 and up to €1,682, and the vehicle needing to undergo a roadworthiness inspection."


At last someone has read what it says NOT what they "THINK" it says.

It isn't using winter tyres that is illegal but using UNSUITABLE winter tyres that is illegal.

All my winter tyres have the same speed rating as the OEM ones.


----------



## Stanner

> ="peribro"
> 
> 
> 
> *Stanner: *
> I (and others) don't get any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't want to. :roll:
> 
> At least the Chief Examiner of the Institute of Advanced Motorists does here.:
> 
> "winter tyres have less grip once the weather warms up, will wear out more quickly and the car will use more fuel."
Click to expand...

Even "experts" talk bollox and that is par for the course with the great I-AM's.

I have met plenty of them over the years and they are some of the most arrogant self-opinionated twunts I have ever had the misfortune to meet.

I would no more value the opinion of the "Chief Examiner of the Institute of Advanced Motorists" on winter tyres than I would that of my daughter's dog.

and his knowledge of the subject would fit on the back of a piece of Winalot.

I am forever constantly amazed that people will take more notice of something written in a review by an "expert" than they will of the real life, actual experience of real people.


----------



## peribro

> * Stanner: *
> Even "experts" talk bollox and that is par for the course with the great I-AM's.


Of course it is. :roll: As it is presumably with Which Magazine, What Car, the AA, Auto Bild, Auto Express and even Bridgestone - all of which have carried out tests and have concluded that the performance of winter tyres is inferior in the summer to the performance of summer tyres.
For my part, I know whose advice I will follow - to say nothing of my own personal experience which comes from switching between winter and summer tyres and back again every year.


----------



## teemyob

I have just had a delivery of what was supposed to be a set of 4 winters . Only 3 came!.

That would be a big 3 wheeler on 235/65/16's

TM


----------



## nicholsong

teemyob said:


> I have just had a delivery of what was supposed to be a set of 4 winters . Only 3 came!.
> 
> That would be a big 3 wheeler on 235/65/16's
> 
> TM


Did you check the delivery drivers spare? :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel

I can't see the point in running two sets of tyres UNLESS you are travelling to a country where their use is mandated.

The UK is not a country where temperatures are that extreme that we need them, and historically that has been the case for some years, with the occasional exception like 1963.

The four new tyres we have just bought for the Mercedes are not marked as summer or winter, but I'm sure we'll be OK.

If I had to change 6 tyres just to make a trip to Europe, I'd probably think about it and fly instead.

Peter


----------



## Stanner

> ="peribro"
> 
> 
> 
> * Stanner: *
> Even "experts" talk bollox and that is par for the course with the great I-AM's.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. :roll: As it is presumably with Which Magazine, What Car, the AA, Auto Bild, Auto Express and even Bridgestone - all of which have carried out tests and have concluded that the performance of winter tyres is inferior in the summer to the performance of summer tyres.
> For my part, I know whose advice I will follow - to say nothing of my own personal experience which comes from switching between winter and summer tyres and back again every year.
Click to expand...

You'll be quoting Top Gear as an authority on the subject soon :wink:

Some of those are also that same voices who point out the need for winter tyres and the importance of winter tyres all round.

In extreme conditions we should use slicks in summer but I don't see any of your authorititive sources advocating that.
Yes in extreme conditions "good" summer tyres MAY be slightly better that equivalent winter tyres.

But for sure in MOST winter conditions let alone the extreme ones "good" winter tyres are much better than ANY summer tyre.

Another point to consider is that "summer" tyres can be anything the make likes they do not need to meet any performance standard. To obtain "winter" tyre (Snowflake/Mountain) accreditation tyres have to meet minimum performance standards.

"Good" summer tyres are one thing, but not all "summer" tyres are at all good. Worst tyres I have ever had were expensive Bridgestone Turanzas supposedly a "premium" summer tyre, but they were far worse in ALL conditions than any of the winter tyres I've used.

You keep believing what the "experts" tell you - I'll keep believing my own personal experience.

For year round use on one set of tyres MY experience has convinced me that "winters" are the best bet.


----------



## nicholsong

listerdiesel said:


> If I had to change 6 tyres just to make a trip to Europe, I'd probably think about it and fly instead.
> 
> Peter


Peter

Can you imagine what Ryanair would charge you for your engine? :lol:


----------



## BillCreer

This link may help anyone thinking of buying tyres for use in all areas of Europe in the winter. (to be legal you only need M&S tyres)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-112505-winter-tyres.html

What a strange world it would be if we all disregarded advice given by "experts" . A lot of the professionals would be out of a job and society would very quickly grind to a halt.


----------



## listerdiesel

BillCreer said:



> What a strange world it would be if we all disregarded advice given by "experts" . A lot of the professionals would be out of a job and society would very quickly grind to a halt.


Depends, Bill. I'd rather rely on common-sense, aided by advice than depend on some 'experts'.

'Catch-All' statements on winter and summer tyres are meaningless as they cannot possibly cover all eventualities and usage. Advice is another thing alltogether and can be heeded or ignored.

Life's experiences teach me to take all advice with caution and a big pinch of Sodium Chloride.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong

So, we are told that above/below some figure like 7C the winter summer tyres are more/less efficient.

Is that temperature quoted the :_

1 Ambient temperature

2 The road temperature

3 The surface temperature of the outer compound of the tyre

My logic says number 3.

If so, after a mile or two any tyre compound is probably above that temperature(unless in very Northern Latitudes)

So, by reductio ad absurdum, one could start a journey on one tyre until it has warmed to > 7C and then stop to replace it with a cold tyre which is <7C.

I am with Peter, do what seems sensible.

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer

If I wanted to take flying lessons or build my own compound steam engine , although I know a fair amount about both, I would defer to advice given to me from both of you "experts".


----------



## nicholsong

Bill

You would not want to take flying lessons from me - remember somebody had to teach me to fly - they were the good guys - they kept me alive till retirement  

Geoff


----------



## Stanner

peribro said:


> Of course it is. :roll: As it is presumably with Which Magazine....................................


Ohh yes is that the same "Which Magazine" that some years ago decided that the Datsun Sunny was the best small car you could buy................ :lol:

Glad I never took that "expert" advice........ :roll:


----------



## BillCreer

Stanner said:


> peribro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. :roll: As it is presumably with Which Magazine....................................
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes is that the same "Which Magazine" that some years ago decided that the Datsun Sunny was the best small car you could buy................ :lol:
> 
> Glad I never took that "expert" advice........ :roll:
Click to expand...

Not my favourite car but they did manage to sell 15.9 million of them.


----------



## Stanner

[quote} "BillCreer"
Not my favourite car but they did manage to sell 15.9 million of them.[/quote]

Lada have now sold over 20,000,000 Rivas :wink:

Design and quality obviously still means something in certain markets. :roll:


----------



## BillCreer

Big difference as 15.9 million people freely chose the buy Datsun Sunnys but 20 million Russians had no choice.


----------



## Stanner

BillCreer said:


> Big difference as 15.9 million people freely chose the buy Datsun Sunnys but 20 million Russians had no choice.


The Russians have a good excuse for the lapse then, the same can't be said about the other 13.9million. :roll:


----------



## Stanner

peribro said:


> * Stanner: *
> Even "experts" talk bollox and that is par for the course with the great I-AM's.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. :roll:
Click to expand...

Clearly a member you are.


----------



## bigtwin

My observations below may, arguably, relate more to cars than motorhomers.

In my view the absolute performance of summer tyres in summer may be substantially better than winters' or all seasons'. Similarly, at low temperatures, winter tyres may be appreciately better than summers' or all seasons'.

While this is interesting, I think the real issue that we should use in judging the significance of the absolute performance of these tyres is the likelihood that we, as individuals, are likely to present our tyres with a challenge that places a demand on the absolute capabilities of the tyres.

One would have to be driving in a fairly enthusiastic manner to challenge the absolute capability of our tyres in summer conditions (effectively behaving as though we were on a racetrack).

However the margins available in winter are, I believe, much much lower and the additional margin offered by winter tyres could be crucial.

While this may not be the case for a typical motorhome journey, for those of us who commute early morning and early evening through the winter, I suspect that more often than not we are below the magic threshold where winter tyres offer superior safety margins. (Geoff - I fear that your selected 3rd option is the least not most probable interpretation of the 7 centigrade level!)

I am, through logic and reasoning as well as experience, a convert to the use of winter tyres.

Ian


----------



## Glandwr

I'm possibly displaying my ignorance here, but surely every type of tyre will stop in the same distance PROVIDED it does not lock and therefore skid leaving the tell tale black skid marks on the road.

In that case I can see that there would be a difference in stopping distance. I don't think though that I have been in a locked wheel skid for 40 years and these days with the intelligent breakinging systems that protect against wheel locking I suspect I will not ever again.

Dick


----------



## peribro

There are big differences in the braking performance of tyres Dick as a consequence of the design of the tyre - and that's leaving aside whether the road is wet or not. The greater the contact between the tyre and the road surface then the greater the friction will be and the faster the friction will cause the wheel to slow down. Therefore a fat bald tyre with lots of rubber touching the road will be very good in the dry. However it will be useless in the wet so hence the need for treads. These will inevitably reduce the amount of rubber that is in contact with the road but if effective at displacing the water between the tyre and the road, the treads will prevent the tyre from riding on the surface of the water thus losing all grip. So a tyre designed to be effective at removing water may be very good in the wet but in the dry it will have less rubber in contact with the road surface and so there will be less friction. There is therefore the inevitable trade off between performance in different road conditions and hence why the best advice is to use winter tyres in the winter and summer tyres in the summer.


----------



## bigtwin

The likelihood of the wheel 'locking' is related to the force being applied to the road surface and the co-efficient of friction between the tyre and the road surface (resisting that force).

Winter tyres will have a higher co-efficient of friction in low temperatures than summer tyres and therefore be less likely to lock.


----------



## Skez

A commercial vehicle tyre specialist is suggesting yokohama winter tyres for my van 225/75 R 16 120/121. (4000kg Frankia) £100 each fitted. 

His view is given usual motorhome mileage I should be happy to leave them on all year round, saying that they will wear more quickly during summer usage, but are still going to last me 4 years.

Off to Germany touring Xmas markets next month and want to sort the tyres out before I go.

Does anyone have any experience of these tyres or views on this advice?

Cheers, Skez


----------



## JockandRita

> Skez posted..........A commercial vehicle tyre specialist is suggesting yokohama winter tyres for my van 225/75 R 16 120/121. (4000kg Frankia) £100 each fitted.
> 
> His view is given usual motorhome mileage I should be happy to leave them on all year round, saying that they will wear more quickly during summer usage, but are still going to last me 4 years.
> 
> Off to Germany touring Xmas markets next month and want to sort the tyres out before I go.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of these tyres or views on this advice?
> 
> Cheers, Skez


Hi Skez,

I'd be happy with a set of those on my MH, as I would a set of Toyo H09s or a set of Bridgestone Blizzacks. Others appear to be happy with their Yokohamas. That appears to be a good price too. 
>>Just as an example<<

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## teemyob

If they are Yokohama W.Drive, they will be F Energy and A wet Grip with a 72db noise rating.

At £100 a tyre fitted, that is a good price and they are a good tyre.

Toyo, Good Year, Yokohama, Michelin, Continental, Bridgestone etc. Mostly good tyres.

Trev


----------



## listerdiesel

Just bought Yokohama RY818's for the rear of the Mercedes, same size and load rating but not specifically a winter tyre.










There's a new Continental Vanco in the pile as well, they are going on the front.

Peter


----------



## Skez

Thanks for everyone's advice. 

Bit the bullet and bought and fitted 5 x Yokohama 225/75R16 121/120 winter tyres to the Frankia. The fitters suggested 54 psi front 60 psi rear and it feels about right (unladen).

Done about 50 miles only but a complete transformation - it feels like driving a new vehicle. Quieter, smoother, better braking and MUCH BETTER cornering with greatly reduced body roll, especially in roundabouts. I guess that is because they are higher load index and bigger - but seems like a good move - so thanks to all those who suggested my old tyres were a bit skinny! 

£100 each (plus the usual bung to the Exchequer), but money well spent for my peace of mind.

Off to Germany in a fortnight for the Christmas markets, so I will see how they fare!! I will be interested to see how they go in the summer.


----------



## teemyob

listerdiesel said:


> Just bought Yokohama RY818's for the rear of the Mercedes, same size and load rating but not specifically a winter tyre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Continental Vanco in the pile as well, they are going on the front.
> 
> Peter


Is this a game of spot the difference Peter?


----------



## bigtree

I ordered my tyres last night,Michelin Agilis Alpin's.Got them from Oponeo for £78 each,just as well I did as they have gone up to £97 today.


----------



## JockandRita

> bigtree posted.........I ordered my tyres last night,Michelin Agilis Alpin's.Got them from Oponeo for £78 each,just as well I did as they have gone up to £97 today.


Well done you. :thumbright: That is a cracking price for those. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## listerdiesel

teemyob said:


> Is this a game of spot the difference Peter?


Not really 

There are four RY818's fitted on the back now and the two Vanco 2's we are picking up today will both go on the front.

The 'standard' Vanco will be the spare and we have one other new spare as well.

Should last me out!

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

bigtree said:


> I ordered my tyres last night,Michelin Agilis Alpin's.Got them from Oponeo for £78 each,just as well I did as they have gone up to £97 today.


Agree with Jock, very good price indeed!

Peter


----------

